# National Conference on Asthma 2003



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Galaxy 3 Transponder 24 C-Band
Downlink Frequency: 4180
Polarity: Vertical
Longitude: 95 Degrees West
Audio: 6.2 / 6.8
http://www.asthma2003.net/vconf.asp
*Nationwide Times (June 19, 2003)

EDT: 12:00 noon - 4:30 p.m.
CDT: 11:00 a.m. - 3:30 p.m.
MDT: 10:00 a.m. - 2:30 p.m.
PDT: 9:00 a.m. - 1:30 p.m.

e first half-day of the conference will be uplinked on a delayed basis on Thursday, June 19, 2003, from approximately 12:00 noon to 4:30 p.m. EDT*. This will include: 
Conference welcome by Claude Lenfant, M.D., Tommy G. Thompson (invited), Christine Todd Whitman (invited), and Barbara P. Yawn, M.D., M.Sc. 
Opening keynote addresses by William W. Busse, M.D. and Noreen M. Clark, Ph.D. 
"Diagnose and Manage Asthma" Goal Area addresses by Robert F. Lemanske, M.D. and Kevin B. Weiss, M.D., M.P.H. 
Concurrent session entitled Asthma Awareness that Addresses Racial and Ethnic Concerns. Speakers for this session are Floyd Malveaux, M.D., Ph.D. and Marielena Lara, M.D., M.P.H.


----------

